# Condovac La Costa or Bahia de los Delfines?



## ValHam (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a choice of staying in one of these resorts?  Does anyone know which is a nicer resort?  Anything do do in Tambor?  How can you get up to Bahis de los Delfines in Playa Tambor?  I did not want to rent a car. Which area is nicer?  I have 2 weeks in Costa Rica - I am planning to have a week at a timeshare and a  
week travelling around.  Thanks


----------



## jjlovecub (Jan 28, 2008)

ValHam said:


> I have a choice of staying in one of these resorts?  Does anyone know which is a nicer resort?  Anything do do in Tambor?  How can you get up to Bahis de los Delfines in Playa Tambor?  I did not want to rent a car. Which area is nicer?  I have 2 weeks in Costa Rica - I am planning to have a week at a timeshare and a
> week travelling around.  Thanks



My sister just stayed at Condovac La Costa and was not impressed at all. She said it was very run down and the food and service was very poor. I'm not familiar with the other resort but if it isn't a dump I would stay there.


----------



## Calyn79 (Jan 30, 2008)

los Delfines at Playa Tambor is quite nice. Used to have limited availability when traded with II. The units are like small patio homes, 2 brd, 2 bath situated surrounded by a golf course, club house, pool/bar, etc.  Grounds are nice. The beach is long, fine brown sand and lovely, but dependent where your unit is on the laid out streets, you could be a bit of a walk away. Tidy service is daily. Nothing too exceptional about the interior, but comfortable.

No one really around except another very active resort about a 15+ walk down the beach and another 20+ minutes from it to the town of Tambor. You really require a car to get around. There is a very small store on site for the basic of basics, one restaurant that had ok fair, but no real variety on the all inclusive.  There isn't really anywhere close to go to either for your meals or groceries, except with a car.

Getting to the peninsula - you can hop a small plane from San Jose airport to the small runway at Tambor or take the ferry from Punteranus. The ferry sounds ok, but it was small and crowded in 2006 when we were last on it and if you are travelling with a car, it will be expensive and a long wait to get on as it takes few cars. If you are walking on you will require to have a driver set up upon arrival at the other side as the resort is another 20 mins. along the roadway....not too much in between but jungle either.

Now - would I go to this resort again. Yes, definately, without a doubt. I quite liked it there. I was there on a getaway through II. Great place for R&R. We walked on the ferry and had a driver arranged when we disembarked. There is also a bus that goes from one of the high end hotels in San Jose daily to the other resort on the beach(sistership I think) and you can get on that too and they will drop off at los Delfines for a small fee. I gues forget the name of the hotel in San Jose. The Best Western in San Jose, by the airport might know if you call them.

Once at the resort, you will be able to inquire about any locals who offer tours of the peninsula. We did and found a great fellow. We arranged with him to take us touring the area and back to the ferry.  I hope all this helps you decide. The resort itself sits on a huge amount of lush green property, streets are like a suburb and paved, etc. You may be able to get some dining privileges at the other resort on the bay. We did some diving while there also arranged through a local we met.


----------



## ValHam (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks kindly for the information


----------



## ValHam (Feb 1, 2008)

Did they have taxis available at the resort to take you to Tambor or this ferry?
Did you ever eat at any restaurants in Tambor and did they have any decent grocery in Tambor.  Thanks again


----------



## Calyn79 (Feb 1, 2008)

We didn't see much in the way of taxis around - not to say that they aren't available, because I'm sure they are for a price. We ate lunch at a couple of small local type places in Tambor as those were the only ones around. Tambor is a pretty small place. As for groceries, we ate dinners for the most part at the resort restaurant, got simple breakfast things from the little store (expensive) and found lunch where we could. Some days they would open their little bar at the beach and we had burgers. 

Like I said before, we hired a local fellow to tour us around for a few days and back to the ferry. We did grocery shopping and lunch out with him. He was great...just don't remember his name. The town of Cobano is larger, just a bit further away but with banking facilities too. That's another thing about Costa Rica - machines are not prevelant, so have cash/credit card at resort, exchange $$ beforehand, or use T/cheques.

Check out the resort website at http://delfines.com/ . There are pictures and a phone number to inquire. It has quite a bit of information and has a map of the resort. Club house/restaurant/pool is not shown on the map, but it is near the 9-hole on the top 1/4 of the right hand side, not shown. Our stay was in a unit just the street down from hole #1. Most of the units are owned by well-heeled Costa Ricans who come for the week or weekend. Very very few, I believe are t/share units. When we were there, there was not a lot of activity, except on the weekends and then not even that much, depending, I would guess on their holiday dates. We pretty much had the place to ourselves. The grounds and area are well kept and beautiful, but it is out by itself and a bit of a ways for getting things. I still dream of returning to stay for a month! We found it a sad day leaving the place, just for the beach alone. It used to be owned by the Barcelo group, Spanish hotel chain. The resort just up the beach still is, but I would not stay there...way too many people, kids and mayhem and is an all inclusive hotel. Look through the website until you find the aeril picture of the bay. It is quite large. To the left is the other resort and then further along to the right, you see the little dockage at the start at Tambor town.

If I can help more, just pm me or email me direct. Hope this is helpful./Marilynn


----------



## ValHam (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks so much - I cancelled Condovac and am going to Tambor - I hope I can find a local to drive us around - Did you ever eat at the Barcelo Hotel?  I thought the all inclusive was up at the Barcelo - Anyway, did you go to Curu National Park - seems quite close to the resort - I am hoping to do things by cab and not tour if possible - Did you get over to Tortuga Island - Do they have any stores for groceries in Tambor?  I am going up to Liberia after Tambor and hopefully down to Nicaragua for a few days.  I heard Granada is a lovely colonial town.  This is going to be my second trip to costa rica - Last time I went to Quepos.  Thanks again - You have been very helpful.


----------



## ValHam (Mar 6, 2008)

*Upcoming Trip To Hawaii*



Calyn79 said:


> los Delfines at Playa Tambor is quite nice. Used to have limited availability when traded with II. The units are like small patio homes, 2 brd, 2 bath situated surrounded by a golf course, club house, pool/bar, etc.  Grounds are nice. The beach is long, fine brown sand and lovely, but dependent where your unit is on the laid out streets, you could be a bit of a walk away. Tidy service is daily. Nothing too exceptional about the interior, but comfortable.
> 
> No one really around except another very active resort about a 15+ walk down the beach and another 20+ minutes from it to the town of Tambor. You really require a car to get around. There is a very small store on site for the basic of basics, one restaurant that had ok fair, but no real variety on the all inclusive.  There isn't really anywhere close to go to either for your meals or groceries, except with a car.
> 
> ...




Hi Calyn,

Just wanted to wish you the best in your upcoming trip to Hawaii.  I just got back from Mexico and had a great time.  Take care Valery


----------

